# Troy-Bilt TB320BV Leaf Blower



## hmsmsw1943 (Oct 25, 2009)

I bought this leaf blower which has a 31cc, 2-cycle engine. It has only about 20 hours of useage and stopped working. I have been very diligent about using only fresh gas and the proper 3.2 oz. oil to 1 gal. gas mixture. The repair shop said I must have used straight gas without oil because the top of the piston is burned. As this was not the case, does anyone have any idea how the piston would have burned?


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

Ran too lean a mixture? 

Did it have any issues or did you adjust the H screw?


----------



## hmsmsw1943 (Oct 25, 2009)

I had used the blower for about 2 hours that day and had just refilled the gas tank. Until it stopped (acted like it was running out of gas) it always started quickly and had been running flawlessly. In trouble shooting, as suggested in the owners manual, I checked the air filter, spark arrestor, and pulled the spark plug (which was dry and not fouled out). I made no other attempts to adjust anything. I took it to a fcty authorized service dealer since it is still in warranty, but the dealer felt the warranty would not be honored since it looked like a consumer misuse. As I said earlier, I was very diligent about using the proper 40:1 oil/gas (regular 87 octane unleaded) ratio so I know I did not misuse it as it appears. That's why I'm asking if there could be another cause for the top of the piston getting burned. Thanks!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My guess is that the carb was adjusted too lean at the factory.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

It also depends on the quality oil you used in the mixture.


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

How would poor oil burn the top of the piston?

For that matter how would no oil burn the top of the piston?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Their description doesn't give much info. Would have to see it to guess as to the cause.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Digital pics would help. Have you contacted Toro directly??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Ummmm... it's a Troy-Bilt, made by MTD


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

every 2 stroke I see the top of the piston is black

if you get it back, take the muffler off and look at the piston and see if it has scratches, those blowers were notorious for scratching there, and also coils going bad


----------

